# Joe Rogan - David Goggins Journey From 300 lbs to a Navy Seal



## rhanzlikusaf (Feb 20, 2018)

PJ to TACP to Navy Seal. Worth a watch.  Sorry I don't have more to say about it, I just figured a lot of people on this site might get some inspiration from it or enjoy watching it.


----------



## Marine0311 (Feb 20, 2018)

I have to get the full version of this!


----------



## CDG (Feb 20, 2018)

I had the privilege of meeting David Goggins, and he is one of the most humble and quiet guys I have ever met.  For how much he has accomplished personally and professionally, you would never know it by talking to him.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 20, 2018)

Marine0311 said:


> I have to get the full version of this!



Full podcast. Audio only. 

http://traffic.libsyn.com/joeroganexp/p1080.mp3?dest-id=19997

Fucking motivating as pancakes.


----------



## amlove21 (Feb 20, 2018)

Podcast was amazing. He wasn’t a PJ though; he left indoc at 6 weeks. 

His story about his first 100 mike run was insanity.


----------



## DasBoot (Feb 21, 2018)

I knew about getting his tab but did anyone hear that blurb about Delta selection? That is one bad man.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 21, 2018)

I've got a bit of a drive today and planned on listening to that podcast.  Definitely will now. 

As an aside, Joe Rogan does some of the best interviews.


----------



## amlove21 (Feb 23, 2018)

I've listened to this podcast twice over the last week- holy crap, this is an outstanding piece of work.


----------



## snapt (Feb 23, 2018)

You can be 300lbs and a TACP?

Great story, he's lived more in one lifetime than most.


----------



## CDG (Feb 23, 2018)

snapt said:


> You can be 300lbs and a TACP?
> 
> Great story, he's lived more in one lifetime than most.



I was a little confused on that part as well.  I wasn't sure if he meant he gained all that weight as a TACP, or after he separated.  Sadly, there are guys who get their beret and then just let it all go.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 23, 2018)

Going to give this a second listen over the weekend.  At first glance I was expecting this thread to fill up with "he's so full of shit" posts.  Sounds like he was/is the real deal.

Respect.


----------



## AWP (Feb 23, 2018)

CDG said:


> Sadly, there are guys who get their beret and then just let it all go.



Dude, @amlove21 reads this thread and calling out your "companion" by fat shaming isn't the best option, you know?


----------



## amlove21 (Feb 24, 2018)

AWP said:


> Dude, @amlove21 reads this thread and calling out your "companion" by fat shaming isn't the best option, you know?


IVE BEEN REALLY STRESSED AND MY FAVORITE CURVES GYM SHUT DOWN OK?!


----------



## SaintKP (Feb 24, 2018)

I've listened to it almost daily on the drive in and from work, an amazing story to say the least.


----------



## Poccington (Feb 24, 2018)

An absolutely outstanding interview... Goggins is a fucking beast.


----------



## CDG (Feb 24, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Going to give this a second listen over the weekend.  At first glance I was expecting this thread to fill up with "he's so full of shit" posts.  Sounds like he was/is the real deal.
> 
> Respect.



Yeah, he's legit.



AWP said:


> Dude, @amlove21 reads this thread and calling out your "companion" by fat shaming isn't the best option, you know?



I haven't the foggiest idea of what you could be referring to.  I made no mention of names, or beret colors. Besides, you try dealing with the sleep apnea.


----------



## nitrohuck (Feb 25, 2018)

Full two hour link with video. 

Good stuff,


----------

